# Sharpley Golf Club - Co Durham - 11th November 2012



## MGL (Oct 28, 2012)

As per one of the threads in 'The Lounge' section, just gauging interest for a round on Sunday 11th November at Sharpley Golf Club.

Probably looking to tee off around 9.30/10.00am.

Will confirm costs based upon numbers and whether breakfast is required. A couple of free range tokens will be included and I will seek a special rate from the owner as I'm based there.

Please indicate interest plus whether you want breakfast first.

Cheers
Nicky (07915 449571)


----------



## Wayman (Oct 29, 2012)

up for this 
not bothered about breakfast


----------



## MGL (Oct 29, 2012)

Wayman said:



			up for this 
not bothered about breakfast
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Craig, I've sent messages out to those who expressed an interest and also one or two other members that I think are local. Feel free to invite non-forum members who you think might be interested.

I'll make a  list as we get more!


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 29, 2012)

Stick my name down fella, altho leave me out of the cost calculations :thup:


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone local who hasn't played this course, i'd definitely recommend it cos its a cracking little course :fore:


----------



## MGL (Oct 29, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Stick my name down fella, altho leave me out of the cost calculations :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do!


----------



## richy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm interested in this.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 29, 2012)

looking forward to this already


----------



## Wayman (Oct 29, 2012)

arghhhh  gutted cant make this as playing at alnmouth winter open 

any other sunday and it would of been fine

if there is any more meets let me know would be up for it


----------



## moogie (Oct 29, 2012)

Nicky,  stick my name down,  NO breakfast,  just golf
Cheers


----------



## Stub (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry, can't make it due to family commitment but have a good day.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 29, 2012)

Nicky.

Are you going to play yourself - and as well as you did at Thorndon Park on 'another forum's' day?

Bit far for me to travel on the bike and with the pencil bag over my shoulder, but have a 'Grade A'!

Sounds like a great set-up! And not much of a commute either!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 29, 2012)

Nicky

I would have been interested but am going to Newcastle v West Ham match that day.Hope to have a game with Deanobillquay there soon.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 29, 2012)

Probably best to do it on a date to suit everyone.....it's a course that deserves more than 3 or 4 people turning up.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 29, 2012)

I think me and Moogie could do the 10th the Saturday.....although I would need to confirm at a later date.A pal of mine and Moogies might also be interested (Bill )

Cheers


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Oct 29, 2012)

Count me in as long as its a weekend. Played there with Kellfire and Bozza a few weeks back and would enjoy another round there


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 29, 2012)

Think I could be persuaded!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Oct 29, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Think I could be persuaded!
		
Click to expand...

 this time I think I'll have an early night the night before. I think we all looked a little green due to the dizzy water before the last round


----------



## Wayman (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah the 10th sounds better 
any other weekend except the 4th and 11th is good for me


----------



## moogie (Oct 30, 2012)

Saturday the 10th is Good for me too......:thup:

Howay guys,  get ya names down,  make it a day


----------



## MGL (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy to make it the 10th. Can those who said yes to the 11th confirm that the 10th is ok?

I'll do an updated list tonight.


----------



## moogie (Oct 30, 2012)

10th -- YES
11th -- YES

Easy pleased.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah 10th is good with me 

love sharpley me shame the 8th green is a joke i think


----------



## richy (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm happy with either date


----------



## MGL (Oct 30, 2012)

*DATE NOW CHANGED TO SAT 10th NOVEMBER!*

List as of now:

1. MGL
2. Richy
3. Wayman
4. Moogie
5. Deanobillquay
6. Deanobillquay +1 TBC
7. Kev-off-the-tea
8. Kellfire
9. GaresfieldACE TBC
10. GaresfieldACE +1 TBC


----------



## Wayman (Oct 30, 2012)

where is everyones home club?

any chance format been picked yet


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			love sharpley me shame the 8th green is a joke i think
		
Click to expand...

Hardest green ever.....no matter where the pin is!


----------



## MGL (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			where is everyones home club?

any chance format been picked yet
		
Click to expand...

Sharpley - LOL

And open to suggestions re: format.


----------



## moogie (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			where is everyones home club?

any chance format been picked yet
		
Click to expand...


Westerhope & City of Newcastle

Best see how many before arranging format etc......??
A Best 2 from 3 Stableford.......or Best 2 from 4 Stableford Teams......??.......Plus a Best Individual Card......??
Or just Singles......??

Team games keep everyone involved IMO


----------



## MGL (Oct 30, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Hardest green ever.....no matter where the pin is!
		
Click to expand...

First time I played the course, it was absolutely chucking it down by the time I got to the 8th and I had no coat so decided to walk in after the 9th. I played onto the 8th in regulation, about 45 foot away with about a 15 foot break right to left. I took my putter out, left my bag on my back because I couldn't be bothered to take it off, hit the ball as hard as I could in what felt like the opposite direction to where the hole was.................

...............and canned it for a birdie!!

I love the 8th!


----------



## moogie (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			yeah 10th is good with me 

love sharpley me shame the 8th green is a joke i think
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  agree,  1st time played,  front pin,  Im on Top shelf,  putted off green,  and would have made the Lake if NOT stopped  by me pal.......:angry:

Surely they gotta grow a fringe or semi rough to stop this...........Id hav been better off with Lob Wedge off green,  only chance to stop it,  but didnt fancy it.........just incase........


----------



## Wayman (Oct 30, 2012)

on 8th before i was 8 ft away straight up hill putt nocked first putt to the lip came back down past is so was about 12ft away at this time and then nocked it 1ft past  the hole and it came straight back down hill towards me still 6ft away very strange green


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 30, 2012)

MGL said:



			First time I played the course, it was absolutely chucking it down by the time I got to the 8th and I had no coat so decided to walk in after the 9th. I played onto the 8th in regulation, about 45 foot away with about a 15 foot break right to left. I took my putter out, left my bag on my back because I couldn't be bothered to take it off, hit the ball as hard as I could in what felt like the opposite direction to where the hole was.................

...............and canned it for a birdie!!

I love the 8th!
		
Click to expand...

I was above the hole, must have moved my putter back around 4 inches and ended up 12 ft past! Hugely frustrating greens but you definitely learn how to read your putts on this course.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Oct 30, 2012)

As mentioned 10th is good for me. I just have to get a new trolley or carry bag aafter some pikeys nicked my tatty old trolley out of the garden


----------



## Wayman (Oct 30, 2012)

could even do a makem vs geordie game hmmmmm obviously if numbers match up


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			could even do a makem vs geordie game hmmmmm obviously if numbers match up
		
Click to expand...

Given my game, I'd hate to agree and award any mackems a victory. Although I'm sure our lads could more than make up for me


----------



## Cherry13 (Oct 30, 2012)

I could play the 10th.
Any idea on cost yet??


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 30, 2012)

moogie said:



			yes,  agree,  1st time played,  front pin,  im on top shelf,  putted off green,  and would have made the lake if not stopped  by me pal.......:angry:

Surely they gotta grow a fringe or semi rough to stop this...........id hav been better off with lob wedge off green,  only chance to stop it,  but didnt fancy it.........just incase........

Click to expand...



local knowledge!!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 30, 2012)

MGL said:



			First time I played the course, it was absolutely chucking it down by the time I got to the 8th and I had no coat so decided to walk in after the 9th. I played onto the 8th in regulation, about 45 foot away with about a 15 foot break right to left. I took my putter out, left my bag on my back because I couldn't be bothered to take it off, hit the ball as hard as I could in what felt like the opposite direction to where the hole was.................

...............and canned it for a birdie!!





I love the 8th!
		
Click to expand...



local knowledge!!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 30, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			I was above the hole, must have moved my putter back around 4 inches and ended up 12 ft past! Hugely frustrating greens but you definitely learn how to read your putts on this course.
		
Click to expand...


local knowledge!!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayman said:



			on 8th before i was 8 ft away straight up hill putt nocked first putt to the lip came back down past is so was about 12ft away at this time and then nocked it 1ft past  the hole and it came straight back down hill towards me still 6ft away very strange green
		
Click to expand...


local knowledge!!!

ok thats me last one...lol


----------



## MGL (Oct 31, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			I could play the 10th.
Any idea on cost yet??
		
Click to expand...

Should be able to let you know later today.


----------



## MGL (Oct 31, 2012)

*DATE NOW CHANGED TO SAT 10th NOVEMBER!*

List updated:

1. MGL
2. Richy
3. Wayman
4. Moogie
5. Deanobillquay
6. Kev-off-the-tea
7. Kellfire
8. GaresfieldACE
9.  GaresfieldACE +1 (Bill)
10. Cherry13
11. MGL +1 TBC
12.


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 31, 2012)

My bro could be playing but I won't know until Friday.


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 31, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			local knowledge!!!

ok thats me last one...lol
		
Click to expand...

Seriously Kev, local knowledge doesn't help you on these greens - they play different every week!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Seriously Kev, local knowledge doesn't help you on these greens - they play different every week!
		
Click to expand...

Aye just having a laugh Dean............So is that coz of the differing winds off the coast then???!!!.....lol

Played at Blyth awhile ago.....30mph plus winds..........comp was abandoned halfway through as BALLS BLOWING AROUND THE 3RD/4TH GREEN.Never seen owt like it.


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 31, 2012)

Its cos of the shape of them, every one of them different as well.

Long as you can put your wedge to within 3ft you'll be ok


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

MGL said:



			Should be able to let you know later today.
		
Click to expand...

Nicky

Are we now the GM North East Golf Society enabling us for further discount at Sharpley!!..lol

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

aaarrggghhh!!!...3 foot to 5 foot putts...my nemesis at times....lol  (them smiley things dont work for me on here )


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

moogie said:



			Westerhope & City of Newcastle

Best see how many before arranging format etc......??
A Best 2 from 3 Stableford.......or Best 2 from 4 Stableford Teams......??.......Plus a Best Individual Card......??
Or just Singles......??

Team games keep everyone involved IMO
		
Click to expand...


I go along with this (although see what eveyones opinion is )...Team games for me create a good spirit and with 2 from 3 or 2 from 4 Stableford your team mates can cover their good shots over your/mine bad shots!!!.lol....Less 'pressure' on the individual.I love the team format games but played very few.Also maybe be good to have individual scores matter?

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

Wayman said:



			could even do a makem vs geordie game hmmmmm obviously if numbers match up
		
Click to expand...

Craig.....us Mags will probably outnumber you's even on your home territory.......lol

Personally I'm for leaving the Geordie/Mackem 'game' off the course.....I dont wanna be pretending to be Shola Ameobi and being utter crap...lol


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 31, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Craig.....us Mags will probably outnumber you's even on your home territory.......lol

Personally I'm for leaving the Geordie/Mackem 'game' off the course.....I dont wanna be pretending to be Shola Ameobi and being utter crap...lol
		
Click to expand...

Yep, its bad enough for the football nevermind bringing golf into it...

Although I wonder how 'Shole the mackem destroyer' would perform on the golf course!


----------



## MGL (Oct 31, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Nicky

Are we now the GM North East Golf Society enabling us for further discount at Sharpley!!..lol

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Why not!

Team colours are red shirts, with white vertical stripes. Trousers must be black.

I take it your ok with that choice!

;-)


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 31, 2012)

MGL said:



			Why not!

Team colours are red shirts, with white vertical stripes. Trousers must be black.

I take it your ok with that choice!

;-)
		
Click to expand...

You've gone right down in my estimation fella


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

MGL said:



			Why not!

Team colours are red shirts, with white vertical stripes. Trousers must be black.

I take it your ok with that choice

;-)
		
Click to expand...


Yes!!! I am more than happy to play in those well known colours of.....Athletico Bilbao!!!


----------



## Cherry13 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd prefer team games, make it a bit more interesting for the high hcaper such as myself.... 

and less of the footy talk, get enough of that at work haha


----------



## Wayman (Oct 31, 2012)

play any format me 

sure its around 25quid on a weekend 

going to the driving range tomorrow night


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Oct 31, 2012)

It was Â£23 a weekend round a few weeks back but might be on winter rates now we are into November.

Still excellent value at normal rates


----------



## MGL (Oct 31, 2012)

Â£23 rings a bell. The owner wasn't in today so I couldn't speak to him. I should be there later tomorrow and I'm def there all of Friday so as soon as I have spoken to him, I will post it up. But work on about Â£23 for now.

Def like the idea of some team and solo comps.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 31, 2012)

MGL said:



			Â£23 rings a bell. The owner wasn't in today so I couldn't speak to him. I should be there later tomorrow and I'm def there all of Friday so as soon as I have spoken to him, I will post it up. But work on about Â£23 for now.

Def like the idea of some team and solo comps.
		
Click to expand...

I have been on Sharpleys website and it says 4 balls are Â£84 (Â£21 each ) and any more than 4 players in a group booking and you get 4 ball rate anyway,this is on a weekend.

Kev


----------



## MGL (Nov 1, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			I have been on Sharpleys website and it says 4 balls are Â£84 (Â£21 each ) and any more than 4 players in a group booking and you get 4 ball rate anyway,this is on a weekend.

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Kev - I never thought to look at the website LOL!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicky,

A guest gets Â£5 discount playing with a member, be a bit cheeky and ask him to apply that discount to all the guys :thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 1, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Nicky,

A guest gets Â£5 discount playing with a member, be a bit cheeky and ask him to apply that discount to all the guys :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Like your style mate.........shy bairns and all that.........


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 1, 2012)

moogie said:



			Like your style mate.........shy bairns and all that.........

Click to expand...

Gotta try fella :thup:

Any further news on this Nicky?


----------



## MGL (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, got four tee slots booked with the first one going off at 10.40.

I'm working on about 12 people, but if we get more then we can take 16 with the slots we have. I've got two or three more that I have yet to contact so hopefully we will get it up to the 16. If we needed another slot then I doubt it would be a problem.

We are working on Â£21 for the round and the owner is going to sort free tea's and coffee's and he's delighted that everyone is keen to play the course.

If anyone wants to invite any other golfers they know then now would be a good time to do it!

Cheers
Nicky


----------



## Wayman (Nov 1, 2012)

sounds good to me nicky well organized mate

just been down the range tonight at sharpley i could of stood there all night hitting balls was enjoying it


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it and I'm having a practice round this weekend. That's if I can get a new trolley or carry bag sorted in time so might have a run up to AG tomorrow night


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 1, 2012)

good work mate, looking forward to it. 
Any local rules to be made aware of before showing up?? are they on winter greens now as well??


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 1, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			good work mate, looking forward to it. 
Any local rules to be made aware of before showing up?? are they on winter greens now as well??
		
Click to expand...

Cherry

Sharpley dont have winter greens...great eh.....that the main reason i'm playing (and heard its a good course of course )

Kev


----------



## MGL (Nov 1, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			good work mate, looking forward to it. 
Any local rules to be made aware of before showing up?? are they on winter greens now as well??
		
Click to expand...

I'll check the local rules and post tomorrow.

Sharpley doesn't do winter greens and only uses one winter tee (can't remember which hole) if he has to!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 1, 2012)

MGL said:



			Ok, got four tee slots booked with the first one going off at 10.40.

I'm working on about 12 people, but if we get more then we can take 16 with the slots we have. I've got two or three more that I have yet to contact so hopefully we will get it up to the 16. If we needed another slot then I doubt it would be a problem.

We are working on Â£21 for the round and the owner is going to sort free tea's and coffee's and he's delighted that everyone is keen to play the course.

If anyone wants to invite any other golfers they know then now would be a good time to do it!

Cheers
Nicky
		
Click to expand...

Well done Nicky

will be it be earl grey tea and columbian coffee then?...lol


----------



## MGL (Nov 1, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			I'm looking forward to it and I'm having a practice round this weekend. That's if I can get a new trolley or carry bag sorted in time so might have a run up to AG tomorrow night
		
Click to expand...

I can lend you one if you don't get something sorted.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheers MGL, but I'm gonna have to get a trolley sooner or later anyway and since my electric trolley money was used towards a family holiday I'm gonna be pulling or pushing


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Cherry

Sharpley dont have winter greens...great eh.....that the main reason i'm playing (and heard its a good course of course )

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Best bit of news i've heard in a long time!!  lets just hope we get a freakish weather day and its decent... altho id settle for dry.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 2, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			good work mate, looking forward to it. 
Any local rules to be made aware of before showing up?? are they on winter greens now as well??
		
Click to expand...

What on earth are these 'winter greens' you speak of?????


----------



## Wayman (Nov 2, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			What on earth are these 'winter greens' you speak of?????
		
Click to expand...

winter greens are normally round greens that are cut out off the fairways about 20 yards short of a normal green

sharpley wont ever get like that as the soil iss sand based and drains very well


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 2, 2012)

Wayman said:



			winter greens are normally round greens that are cut out off the fairways about 20 yards short of a normal green

sharpley wont ever get like that as the soil iss sand based and drains very well
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know what they are, was just a joke because we don't have them at Sharpley.


----------



## MGL (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm now taking requests for where you want the flag placing on the 8th green LOL !!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 2, 2012)

MGL said:



			I'm now taking requests for where you want the flag placing on the 8th green LOL !! 

Click to expand...

Throw it in the lake and we just wont put on that hole!


----------



## MGL (Nov 2, 2012)

Cost confirmed as Â£21 plus FREE BACON SARNIES & COFFEE!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 2, 2012)

MGL said:



			Cost confirmed as Â£21 plus FREE BACON SARNIES & COFFEE!!
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup:

Make mine crispy!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 2, 2012)

8th green put it right at back then hopefully no one will have a downhiller on there lol

cracking deal hopefully its a bit warmer than it has been last few days


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't make the 10th as I'm playing a pairs open at Alnwick that day. Should anything happen to that, like flooding, I probably could make it but it'd be a last minute thing.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 2, 2012)

Wayman said:



			winter greens are normally round greens that are cut out off the fairways about 20 yards short of a normal green

sharpley wont ever get like that as the soil iss sand based and drains very well
		
Click to expand...

Craig

Winter greens that are round? I've played on courses where they are not even round..lol.....just a hole in the fairway...diabolical.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 2, 2012)

MGL said:



			Cost confirmed as Â£21 plus FREE BACON SARNIES & COFFEE!!
		
Click to expand...

Now thats what I call a deal.....great stuff.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 2, 2012)

MGL said:



			I'm now taking requests for where you want the flag placing on the 8th green LOL !! 

Click to expand...

double it in size and middle of the green for mea!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 2, 2012)

Game on. Bacon sarny, normal greens and I've just got myself a bargain iCart2 to save carrying the gear

All I need now is the 7th green to be flat when I get there and the pin on the 8th to be back right and twice as wide


----------



## MGL (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's where the 8th was today! Tucked away quite nicely.


----------



## richy (Nov 5, 2012)

When is the format being decided along with the draw etc?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 5, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I can't make the 10th as I'm playing a pairs open at Alnwick that day. Should anything happen to that, like flooding, I probably could make it but it'd be a last minute thing.
		
Click to expand...

Would the above scenario be ok fellas? It'll be Friday at the earliest that I'd know...


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 5, 2012)

MGL said:



			Here's where the 8th was today! Tucked away quite nicely.

View attachment 3350

Click to expand...

Thats exactly where it was on saturday.I 3 putted from just off the green 12 foot.uphill.or 2 putted from 6 foot lol,past the pin twice.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 5, 2012)

that pin is just horrible dreading it 

we having a sweep?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 5, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Would the above scenario be ok fellas? It'll be Friday at the earliest that I'd know...
		
Click to expand...

im sure there is always space for one more


----------



## MGL (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry guys - busy day and evening!

@Kellfire - thats fine, no problem with a late entry.

Format for the day - not really one of my strong points so looking for suggestions! 

Will post up the list later today but looking like 9 of us and probably three x 3 balls. We can add any extras to a group if need be.


----------



## MGL (Nov 6, 2012)

Updated List:

1. MGL
2. Richy
3. Wayman
4. Moogie
5. Deanobillquay
6. Kev-off-the-tea
7. Cherry13
8. GaresfieldACE
9. GaresfieldACE +1 (Bill)
10. TBC - Kellfire
11. TBC - MGL +1
12. TBC - Dean's BROTHER


----------



## MGL (Nov 6, 2012)

OK guys, we have 9 definites and 3 possibles.

Can you all do me a favour and send me an email (nicky@mygolf.me) with your name and handicap on it please? Its easier for me to deal with the admin on my blackberry rather than the messaging system here.

I'm also looking for suggestions as to formats please and whether or not we should stump up a fiver for a prize fund perhaps??


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 6, 2012)

MGL said:



			Updated List:

1. MGL
2. Richy
3. Wayman
4. Moogie
5. Deanobillquay
6. Kev-off-the-tea
7. Cherry13
8. GaresfieldACE
9. GaresfieldACE +1 (Bill)
10. TBC - Kellfire
11. TBC - MGL +1
12. TBC - Dean's BROTHER

Click to expand...

You can take my bro off this list, he has a game up Dunstanburgh.


----------



## MGL (Nov 6, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			You can take my bro off this list, he has a game up Dunstanburgh.
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## moogie (Nov 6, 2012)

Nicky   ---   Email sent


----------



## Wayman (Nov 6, 2012)

email sent nicky


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 6, 2012)

Email sent stating a non bandit 28.


----------



## richy (Nov 6, 2012)

Done mate.

I dont mind throwing in a fiver if everyone else does


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent my details in case I play.

Would be good to play here more often over winter, a course that resists the conditions!


----------



## MGL (Nov 7, 2012)

Details for Saturday:

Tee time 10.40: Wayman (6), Moogie (9), MGL (10)
Tee time 10:50: Richy (19), GarsfieldACE (22), Bill Melton (27)
Tee time 11.00: Deanobillquay (27), Kev_off_the_Tee (28), Cherry13 (28)
Format: 

Team stableford - best 2 out 3 to count plus ALL scores on par 3's and par 5's
Individual stableford
Full handicaps
Nearest the Pin (Hole 16)
Nearest the Pin in Two (Hole 8) - 
Bacon sarnies and coffee at 10.00am. 

Price is Â£25 which includes Â£4 each towards the prize fund. I will donate a couple of things as well.

There won't be a problem accommodating last minute entries but obviously the sooner you can let me know the better!

Cheers
Nicky


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 7, 2012)

MGL said:



			Details for Saturday:

Tee time 10.40: Wayman (6), Moogie (9), MGL (10)
Tee time 10:50: Richy (19), GarsfieldACE (22), Bill Melton (27)
*Tee time 11.00: Deanobillquay (27), Kev_off_the_Tee (28), Cherry13 (28)*
Format: 

Team stableford - best 2 out 3 to count plus ALL scores on par 3's and par 5's
Individual stableford
Full handicaps
Nearest the Pin (Hole 16)
*Nearest the Pin in Two (Hole 8) - *
Bacon sarnies and coffee at 10.00am. 

Price is Â£25 which includes Â£4 each towards the prize fund. I will donate a couple of things as well.

There won't be a problem accommodating last minute entries but obviously the sooner you can let me know the better!

Cheers
Nicky
		
Click to expand...

All the bandits together 

And the 8th - how about the LEAST number of putts


----------



## bozza (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll put my name down as a maybe if that's ok?

Meant to be playing in a open comp up at Anlwick castle with Kellfired so it will all depend on the weather during the week as it could be a little boggy at Alnwick.


----------



## MGL (Nov 7, 2012)

bozza said:



			I'll put my name down as a maybe if that's ok?

Meant to be playing in a open comp up at Anlwick castle with Kellfired so it will all depend on the weather during the week as it could be a little boggy at Alnwick.
		
Click to expand...

@bozza - thats fine, just let me know as soon as possible if you can! Mob number is 07915 449571.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 7, 2012)

sounds good to me nicky 

thanks for sorting this out
 hopefully we get the weather for it


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent. I'll dig out the sombrero and go get a Mexican tan


----------



## MGL (Nov 7, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Excellent. I'll dig out the sombrero and go get a Mexican tan
		
Click to expand...

We can decide after Saturday whether we meed to get your handicap certificate authorised by the Mexican PGA!


----------



## richy (Nov 7, 2012)

So are the 3 tee times the 3 teams?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 7, 2012)

MGL said:



			Details for Saturday:

Tee time 10.40: Wayman (6), Moogie (9), MGL (10)
Tee time 10:50: Richy (19), GarsfieldACE (22), Bill Melton (27)
Tee time 11.00: Deanobillquay (27), Kev_off_the_Tee (28), Cherry13 (2


Format: 

Team stableford - best 2 out 3 to count plus ALL scores on par 3's and par 5's
Individual stableford
Full handicaps
Nearest the Pin (Hole 16)
Nearest the Pin in Two (Hole 8) - 
Bacon sarnies and coffee at 10.00am. 

Price is Â£25 which includes Â£4 each towards the prize fund. I will donate a couple of things as well.

There won't be a problem accommodating last minute entries but obviously the sooner you can let me know the better!

Cheers
Nicky
		
Click to expand...


Well done on the organizing nicky

kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 7, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Sent my details in case I play.

Would be good to play here more often over winter, a course that resists the conditions!
		
Click to expand...


Good thinking same as me....I will be having a game with Deanobillquay now and again....Â£13 with a member thru the week for a visitor from December.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 7, 2012)

bozza said:



			I'll put my name down as a maybe if that's ok?

Meant to be playing in a open comp up at Anlwick castle with Kellfired so it will all depend on the weather during the week as it could be a little boggy at Alnwick.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Bozza/Kellfire man Alnwick WILL Be a bog Ive played it a few times (nice course  ) play that another time......besides you Teeside/Darlo  lads need to get there as otherwise its nearly a Geordie invasion of Mackemland!!!...lol


----------



## Wayman (Nov 7, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Come on Bozza/Kellfire man Alnwick WILL Be a bog Ive played it a few times (nice course  ) play that another time......besides you Teeside/Darlo  lads need to get there as otherwise its nearly a Geordie invasion of Mackemland!!!...lol
		
Click to expand...

but the makems will show you geordies how to play golf


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 7, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			All the bandits together 

And the 8th - how about the LEAST number of putts 

Click to expand...

I will take 3 putt now!!!...lol


----------



## richy (Nov 7, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Well done on the organizing nicky

kev
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks Nicky. North East meet is well over due


----------



## moogie (Nov 7, 2012)

richy said:



			Yeah, thanks Nicky. North East meet is well over due
		
Click to expand...



I will 2nd that Nicky.......:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 7, 2012)

Bozza and I have taken the executive decision to join the NE meet at Sharpley on Saturday.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 7, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza and I have taken the executive decision to join the NE meet at Sharpley on Saturday. 

Click to expand...

Well done lads, the right decision. Just gotta get nick to adjust teams accordingly


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 7, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			I will take 3 putt now!!!...lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm gonna put a left spinning wedge shot 2ft from the flag and putt in one 










Then wake up


----------



## moogie (Nov 7, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza and I have taken the executive decision to join the NE meet at Sharpley on Saturday. 

Click to expand...




Wise choice lads.................wots ya Handicaps.........??


----------



## Wayman (Nov 7, 2012)

someone must have 1 more person they could bring


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			Wise choice lads.................wots ya Handicaps.........??
		
Click to expand...

both lads were low 18's last time I played with them, but I'm sure they'll be under 18 by now


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm off 18, Bozza is off 19.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 7, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			both lads were low 18's last time I played with them, but I'm sure they'll be under 18 by now
		
Click to expand...

Bozza wishes he was a bogey golfer. 

Do us a favour Nicky and split me and Bozza up, sick of the sight of him.


----------



## bozza (Nov 7, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza wishes he was a bogey golfer. 

Do us a favour Nicky and split me and Bozza up, sick of the sight of him. 

Click to expand...

If playing bogey golf is what you play i'd rather not be one!  

As mentioned earlier are the ones teeing off tof ether the teams? 

Just that all the low h/c's are together and all the high h/c's together, might be good to mix them up a bit. 

Just don't put me with Kellfired as his poor golf brings my game down


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 7, 2012)

Still a decent bit of time to bring another player in to keep it at 3 balls rather than 4 balls.....failing that we can have 2 4 balls and 1 3 ball


----------



## MGL (Nov 7, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza and I have taken the executive decision to join the NE meet at Sharpley on Saturday. 

Click to expand...

Nice one lads!

I'll have a look at the groups again.

I will chase my mate tomorrow who was a possible.


----------



## moogie (Nov 8, 2012)

There has been a revised Draw,  and Nicky has asked me to post,  try and get even split through Handicaps


Tee Time 1040am.....Wayman (6)  Bozza (19)  Cherry13  (28)

Tee Time 1050am.....Moogie (9)  Richy  (19) Deanobillquay (27)  Kev_off_the_tee  (28)

Tee Time 1100am.....MGL (10)  Kellfire (18)  GaresfieldAce  (22)  Bill  (27)


Suggesting that the 3 ball play to FULL H/Caps and the 4 Balls play to 3/4 H/Caps to try and even things out,  for the extra players in 4 Ball groups...............obviously if 1 More Golfer adds their name...........then were sorted


And YES........even manged to split up Mr & Mrs Bozza/Kellfire...............as requested.........


----------



## MGL (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Moogie.

Given that Wayman and me will be surrounded by Mags and Boro fans, I'm really glad Demba Ba managed to equalise for us the other week and that Darlington couldn't play us as we would have lost to them as well!

Don't forget lads - red shirts, with white vertical stripes and black trousers! ;-)


----------



## Wayman (Nov 8, 2012)

draw sounds good to me

surely we could manage to get 1 more player!
shame i dont have any red golf clothing
but if anyone sees a 22 year old lad with a blue under armour top on at sharpley that will be me

hitting the range there tonight too


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 8, 2012)

From Kev - Garesfield Ace

Demba Ba - NEWCASTLE STRIKER TOP SCORER for the mackems in the WHOLE of October 

Get your own strikers!


----------



## bozza (Nov 8, 2012)

MGL said:



			Thanks Moogie.

Given that Wayman and me will be surrounded by Mags and Boro fans, I'm really glad Demba Ba managed to equalise for us the other week and that Darlington couldn't play us as we would have lost to them as well!

Don't forget lads - red shirts, with white vertical stripes and black trousers! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I don't own any red golf tops at all and my only pair of black trousers are knackered.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks good to me. Really looking forward to it now and weather looks like it will be decent.


----------



## bozza (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah look a nice day, a little breezy which should make it interesting as it's a bit exposed.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 8, 2012)

richy said:



			Looks good to me. Really looking forward to it now and weather looks like it will be decent.
		
Click to expand...

Decent enough to go for it on the 17th this time


----------



## Wayman (Nov 8, 2012)

ive put a advertisement on another GM website 
asking if anyone fancies a game
hope everyone is ok with this


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Decent enough to go for it on the 17th this time 

Click to expand...

I won't be such a fanny if that's what you mean


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

Could that "Dodgy" not play?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

Wayman said:



			ive put a advertisement on another GM website 
asking if anyone fancies a game
hope everyone is ok with this
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine with me..we ideally need another player


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 8, 2012)

richy said:



			I won't be such a fanny if that's what you mean 

Click to expand...

Least you know it's reachable in 2 now...


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2012)

Wayman said:



			ive put a advertisement on another GM website 
asking if anyone fancies a game
hope everyone is ok with this
		
Click to expand...

Which site?


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 8, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Could that "Dodgy" not play?
		
Click to expand...

Too busy celebrating Celtic's win


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

bozza said:



			I don't own any red golf tops at all and my only pair of black trousers are knackered.
		
Click to expand...

Think he's kidding about the colours mate...theres a bit of a Sunland connection if you look closer!


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Least you know it's reachable in 2 now...
		
Click to expand...

IF you get a decent drive away


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

richy said:



			IF you get a decent drive away
		
Click to expand...

I wont be laying up with my 3rd shot at that hole!!!..now thats a PROPER fanny!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

moogie said:



			There has been a revised Draw,  and Nicky has asked me to post,  try and get even split through Handicaps


Tee Time 1040am.....Wayman (6)  Bozza (19)  Cherry13  (28)

Tee Time 1050am.....Moogie (9)  Richy  (19) Deanobillquay (27)  Kev_off_the_tee  (28)

Tee Time 1100am.....MGL (10)  Kellfire (18)  GaresfieldAce  (22)  Bill  (27)


Suggesting that the 3 ball play to FULL H/Caps and the 4 Balls play to 3/4 H/Caps to try and even things out,  for the extra players in 4 Ball groups...............obviously if 1 More Golfer adds their name...........then were sorted


And YES........even manged to split up Mr & Mrs Bozza/Kellfire...............as requested.........

Click to expand...


For the Stableford SINGLES part of it would be FULL handicap yeah?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone expecting me to be a Boro fan or even to have an English accent will be in for a shock.


----------



## MGL (Nov 8, 2012)

Wayman said:



			ive put a advertisement on another GM website 
asking if anyone fancies a game
hope everyone is ok with this
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. It would be nice to get the 12th man and then I don't have to play off 3/4 handicap!!

Just been out and played 16 holes this afternoon. Started off very windy but blue skies. Wind dropped completely and it was just like a summer day! Course is in fantastic condition - no boggy bits, greens really good and even managed to bounce one off the bridge on the 15th hole and land on the green. Hoping I've not used up my joker card before Saturday.

We've just got the three slots booked now, so if we can get a 12th from somewhere that would be great.


----------



## MGL (Nov 8, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			For the Stableford SINGLES part of it would be FULL handicap yeah?
		
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Anyone expecting me to be a Boro fan or even to have an English accent will be in for a shock. 

Click to expand...


Everton?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 8, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Everton?
		
Click to expand...

Bozza is an Everton fan. I'm Man Utd and I'm not even from this island.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 8, 2012)

Is Sharpley still ok for trolleys or is it carry only?


----------



## moogie (Nov 8, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Is Sharpley still ok for trolleys or is it carry only?
		
Click to expand...




Its NORMALLY that dry.........they probably still have Ride on buggies allowed.............

So YES u will be fine..........:thup:


----------



## bozza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza is an Everton fan. I'm Man Utd and I'm not even from this island. 

Click to expand...

Bloody foreigner!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 8, 2012)

moogie said:



			Its NORMALLY that dry.........they probably still have Ride on buggies allowed.............

So YES u will be fine..........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Best charge me old man battery then!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't realise courses banned trolleys. Buggies fare enough but trolleys?


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2012)

Just back from the range = *****!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 8, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			I didn't realise courses banned trolleys. Buggies fare enough but trolleys?
		
Click to expand...

Not uncommon for a trolley ban to be in place when a course is especially boggy though it shouldn't happen too often at good courses, I was just making sure so I wasn't having to lug a cart bag around. Been there, done that, broke the spine.


----------



## moogie (Nov 8, 2012)

richy said:



			Just back from the range = *****!
		
Click to expand...




So was that a Happy  *****!  

Or a Very Unhappy    *****!  


Just wondering whether I need to do another draw........


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 8, 2012)

May seem like a daft question, but why 3/4 hcaps and why are they neccessary?? Also could anyone map out the hole numbers on the below???







Much appreciated if can, as i cant seem to work it out from the site!!


----------



## moogie (Nov 8, 2012)

As the format is best 2 stableford scores for the team event,  then the 3 ball is at a distinct disadvantage only choosing 2 scores from the 3 players,  but the 4 balls can choose 2 from 4 scores,  so to level it out ( hopefully ) the 4 balls play off 3/4 Handicaps
Thats the idea anyway......................or happy to all be full if u all want,  was just trying to play fair


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 8, 2012)

ok, it makes sense and i assumed that was the reason just wanted to check. Will be a fair bit of working out for those having to do 3/4 and full for the singles :/


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 8, 2012)

Holes lay out...


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 8, 2012)

3/4 handicap = 21. I wish........


----------



## Wayman (Nov 8, 2012)

richy said:



			Just back from the range = *****!
		
Click to expand...

i was the same


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 8, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Holes lay out...






Click to expand...

For the Sharpley 'virgins' then which hole is number 1 for them!...lol


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 8, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			For the Sharpley 'virgins' then which hole is number 1 for them!...lol
		
Click to expand...

are there any sharpley. Virgins playing besides cherry?


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 8, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			are there any sharpley. Virgins playing besides cherry?
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh the words "virgin" and "cherry" in a sentence, taking me back to my youth.....  

Many thanks for the info Kellfire. I read the info on the website twice and never would of matched that up!!!! 8 15 and 17 look pretty amazing!!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 8, 2012)

11 is canny aswell. I birdied 10 then got carried away at 11 and just about shanked it over the water and had to scramble a bogey


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a Darlo guy im certainly up for the next North East Meet!!

Cant make this weekend due to work


----------



## MGL (Nov 9, 2012)

Big D 88 said:



			As a Darlo guy im certainly up for the next North East Meet!!

Cant make this weekend due to work
		
Click to expand...

Never mind about work - pull a sicky!

Seriously, it would be good to welcome you along to the next one.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 9, 2012)

8 is simply a superb golf hole. Love it. 11 is a tough old par 3 if you're scared of mid-long carries over water.

The green on 7 has to be seen to be believed. 

5 is an absolute cracker. Plays about 130 I believe but it's a massive drop to the green to judgement is tough. Really looking forward to this.

Will be on the range around 9.15-30 if anyone else is about. You'll know me, "Irish" accent. Crap beard. I'll have a short arse ginger in tow aka bozza.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good, looking good.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 9, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			8 is simply a superb golf hole. Love it. 11 is a tough old par 3 if you're scared of mid-long carries over water.

The green on 7 has to be seen to be believed. 

5 is an absolute cracker. Plays about 130 I believe but it's a massive drop to the green to judgement is tough. Really looking forward to this.

Will be on the range around 9.15-30 if anyone else is about. You'll know me, "Irish" accent. Crap beard. I'll have a short arse ginger in tow aka bozza.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the wind, the 5th is anything from a sand wedge to a 6 iron. I used a 7 into the wind today, hit it perfect and was still short!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Feck off you getting your practice in.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 9, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Feck off you getting your practice in. 

Click to expand...

Getting my shanks in more like :swing:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 9, 2012)

Only played 9 today, but its in cracking condition! Should be a good days golf.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll be down soon after 9 to get a bucket-o-balls.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm praying my shanks don't appear for the 50th time this year. Ugly golf is my game.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember the camera for the obligatory forum meet pics.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 9, 2012)

Phone in aeroplane mode


----------



## MGL (Nov 9, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Phone in aeroplane mode
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean you are going to launch it at some point??


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 9, 2012)

No I need it for work so it'll have to be the umbrella that under threat of launching


----------



## Wayman (Nov 9, 2012)

cant wait for this tomorrow
hit 80 balls at range earlier seemed to go alright
ill be there around 10ish tomorrow


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ill be there just after nine hopefully, ill be the one who tries to sneak away after the bacon sandwiches...... Cant wait for it tho, hopefully the first of many!


----------



## MGL (Nov 9, 2012)

I was going to suggest that if there is enough interest, there's nothing to stop us forming an official society linked to the Golf Monthly site. I'm happy to organise and we can get some regular games going.


----------



## MGL (Nov 9, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			No I need it for work so it'll have to be the umbrella that under threat of launching
		
Click to expand...

Mine will be either the driver or the putter. Not necessarily in that order - I find the order varies game to game!!

Its ok though - I've got lots of them


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 9, 2012)

MGL said:



			Mine will be either the driver or the putter. Not necessarily in that order - I find the order varies game to game!!

Its ok though - I've got lots of them 

Click to expand...

drivers or putters, or both?


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 9, 2012)

MGL said:



			I was going to suggest that if there is enough interest, there's nothing to stop us forming an official society linked to the Golf Monthly site. I'm happy to organise and we can get some regular games going.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking that myself actually :thup:


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 9, 2012)

MGL said:



			I was going to suggest that if there is enough interest, there's nothing to stop us forming an official society linked to the Golf Monthly site. I'm happy to organise and we can get some regular games going.
		
Click to expand...

i'd be up for this!! provided im not too embarressed to show my face after tomorrow.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 9, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			i'd be up for this!! provided im not too embarressed to show my face after tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

dont worry, I'll be rivalling for worst performance if last Saturdays round was anything to go by.

Just remember, it's just a fun day out and it's better to be out having a laugh then at work


----------



## bozza (Nov 9, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			dont worry, I'll be rivalling for worst performance if last Saturdays round was anything to go by.

Just remember, it's just a fun day out and it's better to be out having a laugh then at work
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Kellfire might have a say in it if he gets the shermans back again!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 9, 2012)

No matter how anyone plays, it's a course to be enjoyed to the max :thup:


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 9, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			No matter how anyone plays, it's a course to be enjoyed to the max :thup:
		
Click to expand...

im really looking forward to the course, looks incredible, and if its held up over the last few months should be brilliant.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 9, 2012)

Bozza - yeah Kellfire had a bit of a stinker last time we played, but who am I to say as you lads are 18/19 handicappers and I'm full handicap.


----------



## MGL (Nov 9, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			im really looking forward to the course, looks incredible, and if its held up over the last few months should be brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing it for 6 months now and it was no different yesterday when I played 16 holes to how it was at the start of June!

Unbelievable really. At the end of the day, the guy who owns it and built it is a farmer - and he knows what he is doing and it is really paying off for him with its condition.


----------



## moogie (Nov 9, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			drivers or putters, or both?
		
Click to expand...




Id Guess BOTH..............He does build Clubs for a living.............


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 9, 2012)

moogie said:



			Id Guess BOTH..............He does build Clubs for a living.............

Click to expand...



Is 3/4 hcap rounded up or down when it it hits 0.5?


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Is 3/4 hcap rounded up or down when it it hits 0.5?
		
Click to expand...

Up!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

6 hours time


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 10, 2012)

Just up listening to the rain on the roof.

Checked the forecast and it looks like I'm actually going to be taking it down to a little do at Pedham! :mmm:

Hope you guys have better weather today - and that West Ham stuff Newcastle tomorrow. Not sure either is likely!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Just up listening to the rain on the roof.

Checked the forecast and it looks like I'm actually going to be taking it down to a little do at Pedham! :mmm:

Hope you guys have better weather today - and that West Ham stuff Newcastle tomorrow. Not sure either is likely! 

Click to expand...

As long as Carroll doesn't score against us!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like we have the weather for today guys :fore:


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 10, 2012)

The day of reckoning.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Looks like we have the weather for today guys :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Been awake since 6 mate.....finally got up around 7.15...........although Wayman takes some beating posting at 4.45am!

Real feel weather today 4-7 degrees and mainly sunny....that will do me.

Resisting the temptation to get my battery operated indoor putter machine out..........my lass would gan offit!!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Been awake since 6 mate.....finally got up around 7.15...........although Wayman takes some beating posting at 4.45am!

Real feel weather today 4-7 degrees and mainly sunny....that will do me.

Resisting the temptation to get my battery operated indoor putter machine out..........my lass would gan offit!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wayman is only 22 I think, the joy of youth lol

A word of warning.....the bloody ***** have put the flag right at the top on the 7th green.....but the 8th is still in a good position!


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Just up listening to the rain on the roof.

Checked the forecast and it looks like I'm actually going to be taking it down to a little do at Pedham! :mmm:

Hope you guys have better weather today - and that West Ham stuff Newcastle tomorrow. Not sure either is likely! 

Click to expand...

Enjoy and say hello to the guys for me! Really liked that course last year _ apart from the last 4 holes.

I there is one hell of a jumble sale going on as well!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			8 is simply a superb golf hole. Love it. 11 is a tough old par 3 if you're scared of mid-long carries over water.

The green on 7 has to be seen to be believed. 

5 is an absolute cracker. Plays about 130 I believe but it's a massive drop to the green to judgement is tough. Really looking forward to this.

Will be on the range around 9.15-30 if anyone else is about. You'll know me, "Irish" accent. Crap beard. I'll have a short arse ginger in tow aka bozza.[/QUOTE


The green on 7..........unbelievable length that green....hope the pins at the top.....makes it more 'exciting'
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Depending on the wind, the 5th is anything from a sand wedge to a 6 iron. I used a 7 into the wind today, hit it perfect and was still short!
		
Click to expand...


Not much wind today apparently!

After last week I will be a 9 iron on that par 3....was just off the green to the left with my 8 iron last week....Another one where you think "fcuk a 2 putt would be great"...lol


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

MGL said:



			Up!
		
Click to expand...

Thank - - - - for that!...lol


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

And the greens are lightening!

Was so funny yesterday, we were talking about the 8th green and my pal said, right I'm gonna beat this green today....

5 putts later


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			And the greens are lightening!

Was so funny yesterday, we were talking about the 8th green and my pal said, right I'm gonna beat this green today....

5 putts later 

Click to expand...

haha well im not laughing incase i do worse than that
surely this got to be SI 1?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			haha well im not laughing incase i do worse than that
surely this got to be SI 1?
		
Click to expand...


it is!!..even though its a very short par 4!!!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

last time i played sharpley it was a huricane and no where to hid from it 
think i hit 5 iron into the 5th par 3 and im def not a short hitter and also the 8th sure i hit driver 8 iron lay up! then a wedge over 

this wind was a joke


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			last time i played sharpley it was a huricane and no where to hid from it 
think i hit 5 iron into the 5th par 3 and im def not a short hitter and also the 8th sure i hit driver 8 iron lay up! then a wedge over 

this wind was a joke
		
Click to expand...

The 8th always plays into the wind, even on a calm day it seems


----------



## bozza (Nov 10, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			it is!!..even though its a very short par 4!!!
		
Click to expand...

Last time i played it I was only about 90 yards from the green after my drive and I still blobbed it and I get 2 shots on it! 

Revenge is mine today...............


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Wayman is only 22 I think, the joy of youth lol

A word of warning.....the bloody ***** have put the flag right at the top on the 7th green.....but the 8th is still in a good position!
		
Click to expand...


yes!!!..I got my 'wish' for the 7th green pin..............hopefully get my 2nd shot to the green front (unlike last week ) then a huge height lob wedge to the top of the green (80 yards further???!!! ) landing 6 foot BELOW the pin...........and then i woke up!!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

bozza said:



			Revenge is mine today...............
		
Click to expand...

Famous last words


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

bozza said:



			Last time i played it I was only about 90 yards from the green after my drive and I still blobbed it and I get 2 shots on it! 

Revenge is mine today...............
		
Click to expand...


I must must must go towards the RIGHT with my drive......unlike last week when ALL OF US went left...just where u dont wanna be


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			And the greens are lightening!

Was so funny yesterday, we were talking about the 8th green and my pal said, right I'm gonna beat this green today....

5 putts later 

Click to expand...

If the pins at the top area and you go above it.....YOUR DEAD!!!...LOL


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			last time i played sharpley it was a huricane and no where to hid from it 
think i hit 5 iron into the 5th par 3 and im def not a short hitter and also the 8th sure i hit driver 8 iron lay up! then a wedge over 

this wind was a joke
		
Click to expand...

What a crazy but brilliant hole man.....I am deffo a short hitter there was little wind last week and I over clubbed with an 8 iron but hit it nice............Richy (Steve ) got on the front of the green with a sand wedge!!


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Cracking day guys :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

once again thanks nicky for sorting the day
couldnt of asked for better weather
great day shame golf wasnt the best

cant wait for next meet


----------



## richy (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah thanks Nicky for organising the day.

Had a laugh, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## bozza (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks to Nicky for sorting it all out, couldn't have asked for better weather. 

Hopefully get another one sorted before Christmas would be good.


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)

Really enjoyed the day - nice turnout for our first meet!

I think I know what happened to the money!

@WAYMAN - after I took your Â£4 sweep money off you, did you go inside and pay Â£21 (I think I asked you to). Like a knob, I had already paid for you, so I think we have paid twice for you.

Can you confirm that you went in and paid please, and I will get it back and sort Brian with the prize fund!

Will contact you all re: another meet before Christmas and would welcome suggestions for date/venue.

Cheers Guys


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)

And thanks to Brian for donating 6 TM balls for prizes.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 10, 2012)

Cracking day that. Shame the putter was so cold it was dead, but happy with my game tee to green.


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

Aye thanks again Nicky for organising
Good day -- put some faces to names
Great Weather
Course in Great nick............must be the driest course in the county,  surely........?
No lying water,  no plodging about in mud,  and Top greens too

And WELL DONE to ( MY ) Winning TEAM........:clap:...............

Looking forward to the next meet already......BRING IT ON





P.S.  Next time,  DONT FORGET,  Somebody bring some TORCHES / FLASHLIGHTS for the 11am team.........yes YOU KNOW who u are,  the 5hrs 2omins MOB...............:rofl:   :rofl:    :ears:


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

MGL said:



			Really enjoyed the day - nice turnout for our first meet!

I think I know what happened to the money!

@WAYMAN - after I took your Â£4 sweep money off you, did you go inside and pay Â£21 (I think I asked you to). Like a knob, I had already paid for you, so I think we have paid twice for you.

Can you confirm that you went in and paid please, and I will get it back and sort Brian with the prize fund!

Will contact you all re: another meet before Christmas and would welcome suggestions for date/venue.

Cheers Guys
		
Click to expand...

nope i gave you the 25 quid for the lot and went inside for my buttie


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			nope i gave you the 25 quid for the lot and went inside for my buttie
		
Click to expand...

Nicky if you have lost out somehow cashwise over this the rest of us need to cover you for it,help you out.

Kev


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Nicky if you have lost out somehow cashwise over this the rest of us need to cover you for it,help you out.

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Plus 1


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Nicky if you have lost out somehow cashwise over this the rest of us need to cover you for it,help you out.

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Cheers but I think I know what I've done. The difference is exactly Â£21 because I know what I had on me and what should have been in the sweep. I think I've paid for Wayman twice - once when I paid for the 9 of us (Adam paid for himself on his card) and then I think I've gone back in and paid for Wayman again when he had his buttie.

Don't worry about it - I'll sort it out with them tomorrow as I'm certain thats what I've done.

By the way, Simon the owner has posted this on the Sharpley website.

http://www.sharpleygolf.blogspot.co.uk/2012_11_01_archive.html


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 10, 2012)

Trust me to blink ffs.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

Very good day great weather for november,top course riduclously good and hard greens......good banter great to meet new golfers....and inconsistent golf!!

......soooooooo frustrating that most away tracks I go to I shoot 8-10 shots behind my average over last 3 months

Big thanks to Nicky for organizing it,hope you get the 'money thing' sorted.

Kev


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

moogie said:



			Aye thanks again Nicky for organising
Good day -- put some faces to names
Great Weather
Course in Great nick............must be the driest course in the county,  surely........?
No lying water,  no plodging about in mud,  and Top greens too

And WELL DONE to ( MY ) Winning TEAM........:clap:...............

Looking forward to the next meet already......BRING IT ON





P.S.  Next time,  DONT FORGET,  Somebody bring some TORCHES / FLASHLIGHTS for the 11am team.........yes YOU KNOW who u are,  the 5hrs 2omins MOB...............:rofl:   :rofl:    :ears:
		
Click to expand...



erm....erm...erm....we CHOSE to let 2 groups through while ball searching.....and erm.....erm...erm....we had a 75 year old golfer (less 10 ) in our group,carrying........and....erm....erm....erm......we had a canny few pi** stops!.....well mainly me...lol........erm....erm.....maybe it was just 4 hours 20 mins!! (thats desperate kevin )


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

MGL said:



View attachment 3483
View attachment 3484
View attachment 3485

Click to expand...


did you have to???...ha ha.


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

MGL said:



View attachment 3483
View attachment 3484
View attachment 3485

Click to expand...





And...............THE WINNERS................are in the centre Pic.............:clap:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

MGL said:



View attachment 3483
View attachment 3484
View attachment 3485

Click to expand...

nar man..nice one.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Suggestion for the next one....

Matfen Hall have an offer on, Â£20 with coffee and bacon roll - worth considering?


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Suggestion for the next one....

Matfen Hall have an offer on, Â£20 with coffee and bacon roll - worth considering?
		
Click to expand...




Put my name down deano...........Im up for that


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

moogie said:



			Put my name down deano...........Im up for that
		
Click to expand...

Over to the organiser...Nicky!


----------



## richy (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Suggestion for the next one....

Matfen Hall have an offer on, Â£20 with coffee and bacon roll - worth considering?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good.

I think Bozza said he would look into Rockcliffe as they have a decent deal on


----------



## bozza (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Suggestion for the next one....

Matfen Hall have an offer on, Â£20 with coffee and bacon roll - worth considering?
		
Click to expand...

I played it last Friday, the first 9 we played was a little boggy in places but nothing too bad but the back 9 across the road was a lot drier. 

Worth it for Â£20 with a bacon sandwich and coffee.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

dunstanburgh Â£25

bacon buttie & coffee
18 holes of golf
sandwhich and chips 

class deal that on a weekend as well


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			dunstanburgh Â£25

bacon buttie & coffee
18 holes of golf
sandwhich and chips 

class deal that on a weekend as well
		
Click to expand...



Aye,  good deal too


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

richy said:



			Sounds good.

I think Bozza said he would look into Rockcliffe as they have a decent deal on
		
Click to expand...

Definitely fancy Rockliffe Hall!

So that's matfen, dunstanburgh and rockliffe....takes us up to March!


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

richy said:



			I think Bozza said he would look into Rockcliffe as they have a decent deal on
		
Click to expand...




Be up for that,  aint played there yet................


----------



## Wayman (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Definitely fancy Rockliffe Hall!

So that's matfen, dunstanburgh and rockliffe....takes us up to March!
		
Click to expand...

march??????????
i was thinking more of the end of november haha


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			march??????????
i was thinking more of the end of november haha
		
Click to expand...

One a month :thup:


----------



## richy (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			march??????????
i was thinking more of the end of november haha
		
Click to expand...

I like the cut of your jib :thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

Wayman said:



			march??????????
i was thinking more of the end of november haha
		
Click to expand...



Yep Craig,  but u gotta remember the DARK nights are drawing in and we have some fellas that Shuffle and DONT walk,  therefore taking 5+HRS...........so unless we can book even earlier tee times,  may have to spread games out and wait for MORE light........:rofl:




But yep,  get some MORE games sorted,  the more the better


----------



## richy (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way my ankle is f**king killing me, thanks for asking everyone


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 10, 2012)

richy said:



			By the way my ankle is f**king killing me, thanks for asking everyone 

Click to expand...

Excuses, excuses!


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

richy said:



			By the way my ankle is f**king killing me, thanks for asking everyone 

Click to expand...


Oh Yeah steve,  the TEAM thanks u for playing thru the PAIN barrier.............and Good Luck reclaiming your favour Tonight...


----------



## richy (Nov 10, 2012)

moogie said:



			Oh Yeah steve,  the TEAM thanks u for playing thru the PAIN barrier.............and Good Luck reclaiming your favour Tonight...

Click to expand...

No chance! I was 45 minutes late picking her up


----------



## moogie (Nov 10, 2012)

richy said:



			No chance! I was 45 minutes late picking her up
		
Click to expand...



Yes but u could always play the SYMPATHY CARD with your poorly poorly ankle........

Then pull her a few pints from ya 'dodgy' scottish ale keg............that should do it............


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			Suggestion for the next one....

Matfen Hall have an offer on, Â£20 with coffee and bacon roll - worth considering?
		
Click to expand...

A good prospect.......


----------



## bozza (Nov 10, 2012)

moogie said:



			Be up for that,  aint played there yet................
		
Click to expand...

Just sent them a email asking what deals they would be able to do over winter for maybe around 12-16 of us for 18 holes and a bacon sandwich and coffee.

As soon as I hear anything back I'll let you all know.


----------



## MGL (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm happy to play those three!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

Some of the best deals in North East Golfer mag:

Burgham Park....Â£15 a round NO Winter Greens

Alnmouth Golf Club.....all day breakfast and a round Â£17......or soup of the day and a round Â£15

George Washington.........soup and sandwiches and a round....Â£15...or steak pie/chips/pint and a round  Â£20


AND.....Bellingham Golf club......4 ball with coffee and bacon sarnys Â£40.......or same deal if not a 4 ball Â£12.50 per person a round and NO WINTER GREENS

some cheapies in there like.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 10, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			One a month :thup:
		
Click to expand...


yep.....one a month for me too...just forked out Â£65 for 3 games in under 3 weeks....


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd avoid the George Washington at this time of the year - resembled the Amazon rain forest the last time I was there in December.

Got the money sorted with Sharpley - I'd paid for Wayman twice, as you do!

How about penciling Saturday 8th December in for now while we work out where to go next?

If so, suggest we close this thread down and start another one as I'm pretty certain people will be bored with looking at the Sharpley name being up in lights for so long!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 11, 2012)

8th December is good for me so I've told the wife not to plan anything


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wanna say thanks for the warm up yesterday, went out in 2+ front nine this morning for 25 points. Shame about the back nine...


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 11, 2012)

id be up for one a month and a fantastic day yesterday, shame about my first nine!! (pretty sure a record 8 points) 

New thread sounds good as well, maybe even stick a seperate thread up with results for everyone to see!!!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 11, 2012)

Cherry13 said:



			id be up for one a month and a fantastic day yesterday, shame about my first nine!! (pretty sure a record 8 points) 

New thread sounds good as well, maybe even stick a seperate thread up with results for everyone to see!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## moogie (Nov 11, 2012)

MGL said:



			How about penciling Saturday 8th December in for now while we work out where to go next?

If so, suggest we close this thread down and start another one as I'm pretty certain people will be bored with looking at the Sharpley name being up in lights for so long!
		
Click to expand...



I CANT make the 8th Dec,  but CAN play 1st Dec.............after that Im rostered in for work Saturdays  til January


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2012)

A few pictures...

Three tiers of hell

http://i48.tinypic.com/13zzuqh.jpg

MGL surveys his approach to the demonic 8th

http://i47.tinypic.com/bgr67s.jpg

Garesfield Ace hits into the 8th as Bill (don't know username!) watches on

http://i45.tinypic.com/2chu8ox.jpg

MGL makes his approach into the 8th, we won't talk about the outcome

http://i47.tinypic.com/350l1rq.jpg


And three tee shots on the par 3 11th...

MGL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQFu6Ukcm-4

Garesfield ACE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJvUumQcWBA

Bill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWglRjLDyEI


----------



## moogie (Nov 11, 2012)

U could hav put a bit of a WARNING on about those Videos mate.............


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 11, 2012)

moogie said:



			U could hav put a bit of a WARNING on about those Videos mate.............

Click to expand...

No wonder it took them over 5 hours to get round!


----------



## Wayman (Nov 11, 2012)

just played alnmouth today it was bone dry worth a shout for up there its cheap as well

i can make the 8th dec hope the white stuff aint here by then tho!


----------



## moogie (Nov 11, 2012)

Wayman said:



			just played alnmouth today it was bone dry worth a shout for up there its cheap as well

i can make the 8th dec hope the white stuff aint here by then tho!
		
Click to expand...



Was that Alnmouth or Foxton........??


----------



## Wayman (Nov 11, 2012)

moogie said:



			Was that Alnmouth or Foxton........??
		
Click to expand...

foxton 18 hole course


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 11, 2012)

As long it's at the weekend I can make any meet and traveling isn't a problem


----------



## richy (Nov 11, 2012)

Wayman said:



			foxton 18 hole course
		
Click to expand...

Great course, always in tip top condition too


----------



## moogie (Nov 11, 2012)

Wayman said:



			foxton 18 hole course
		
Click to expand...



Bah............u get around dont u...........

Was it an Open comp today.......??


----------



## Wayman (Nov 11, 2012)

moogie said:



			Bah............u get around dont u...........

Was it an Open comp today.......??
		
Click to expand...

yeah winter open had 42 points better ball
partner had the ...... putter shanks so kev off the tee said


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

moogie said:



			U could hav put a bit of a WARNING on about those Videos mate.............

Click to expand...

Including warning the people he was filming - I feel like I've been violated now! I nominate Kellfire for the "J Saville Award" lol!!


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm struggling for the 8th now, so was going to suggest the 1st instead if thats ok with people. I'm presuming a Sat is better than a Sun.

I will post a new thread up for the 1st with venue TBC.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 11, 2012)

Wayman said:



			yeah winter open had 42 points better ball
partner had the ...... putter shanks so kev off the tee said
		
Click to expand...

I've now banned myself from using the 'sh' word because everytime I said it Moogie looked very uncomfortable 



MGL said:



			I'm struggling for the 8th now, so was going to suggest the 1st instead if thats ok with people. I'm presuming a Sat is better than a Sun.

I will post a new thread up for the 1st with venue TBC.
		
Click to expand...

Saturday or Sunday for me


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 11, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			As long as Carroll doesn't score against us!
		
Click to expand...

Ha. He didn't, but another ex-er did!

WH 6th! Nosebleed country!

Good to see an enjoyable day was had there - as well! What's that funny blue coloured stuff between the clouds though!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2012)

Mental note - if in moogie's group, say shank a lot.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 11, 2012)

saturday or sunday good for me


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Ha. He didn't, but another ex-er did!

WH 6th! Nosebleed country!

Good to see an enjoyable day was had there - as well! What's that funny blue coloured stuff between the clouds though! 

Click to expand...

We don't tell Southerners about it in case they all want to migrate here for the cheap beer and good weather!


----------



## moogie (Nov 11, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Mental note - if in moogie's group, say shank a lot.
		
Click to expand...




Ha.........no biggee really,  just normally somebody saying it,  is followed not too far away with One.......!!!

Nasty word

More NASTY seeing somebody endure a bout of the Unmentionables.......


----------



## MGL (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys - just to ask all those that played yesterday to check their emails for some news about a society website for us plus all the scores, photos and leaderboard from yesterday!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 16, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			A few pictures...

Three tiers of hell

http://i48.tinypic.com/13zzuqh.jpg

MGL surveys his approach to the demonic 8th

http://i47.tinypic.com/bgr67s.jpg

Garesfield Ace hits into the 8th as Bill (don't know username!) watches on

http://i45.tinypic.com/2chu8ox.jpg

MGL makes his approach into the 8th, we won't talk about the outcome

http://i47.tinypic.com/350l1rq.jpg


And three tee shots on the par 3 11th...

MGL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQFu6Ukcm-4

Garesfield ACE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJvUumQcWBA

Bill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWglRjLDyEI

Click to expand...


wahey!!!

For the humour mongers around..lol.....after the swing video viewing..lol....anyone else PAR the par 3 11th AND play a safe tee shot at the same time (avoiding going in the lake )  AND beat 15 putts AND 19 POINTS on the back 9.....


----------

